# Recall incoming (again, maybe?)



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

UPDATE: This recall is showing up in GM news, and a document has been posted with the procedure and parts. It shows in my vehicles VIS as "Open" (earlier it showed up as "Incomplete, remedy not yet available." Before disappearing) Looks like you should be able to bring your car in and parts should be there. Documents say letters will be mailed Nov. 3. This recall covers every 2014-2015 diesel. And due to the notice, we get an official build number for our cars: 12,540. I'm going to get the parts ordered tomorrow.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ayyyyyyy this is the real deal folks.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

GLOBAL SAFETY FIELD INVESTIGATIONS
DCS4224
URGENT - DISTRIBUTE IMMEDIATELY

Date: October 24, 2016

Subject: 15594 - Emission Recall
NOx Position 1 Sensor Replacement

Models: 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Equipped with 2.0L Diesel Engine (LUZ)

To: All General Motors Dealers


General Motors is releasing Emission Recall 15594 today. The total number of U.S. vehicles involved is approximately 12,540. Please see the attached bulletin for details. 

Customer Letter Mailing
The customer letter mailing will begin on November 3, 2016.

Global Warranty Management (GWM)
The Investigate Vehicle History (IVH) screen in the GWM system will be updated October 24, 2016. A list of involved vehicles in dealer new inventory is attached to this message. Please hold all warranty transactions until the VIN appears in IVH.

END OF MESSAGE
GLOBAL SAFETY FIELD INVESTIGATIONS


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeDan said:


> The total number of U.S. vehicles involved is approximately 12,540.


Does that suggest the total number of CTD made?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I hesitate to do this on mine since it's been running fine for 190K miles. I would like to see some reports from other owners first, i.e. differences in drivability/performance.

As for the number, that sounds reasonable for US diesels. I would guess there are about 6K more in Canada?

@*CruzeDan* thanks for the great info!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

hmm i have mine pulled on gm global connect to. i see the recall but says or #15594 just like yours... i doubt we have the same car lol


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I hesitate to do this on mine since it's been running fine for 190K miles. I would like to see some reports from other owners first, i.e. differences in drivability/performance.
> 
> As for the number, that sounds reasonable for US diesels. I would guess there are about 6K more in Canada?
> 
> @*CruzeDan* thanks for the great info!


im also leery to do it since im at 20k miles and have had no issues at all.....

now look at this"

Expires: Does not expire"

maybe we cna use it later down the road when dpf gets all screwy and a very expensive repair and say ... well the nox caused the while issue


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Normally I don't turn away anything that's free...but I have had no issues for 32,000...I'll probably wait till others report. Thanks for the info Dan


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Finally GM, hopefully all DEF, DPF and O2 sensors as well soon.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Thanks CruzeDan.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours shows it again, but says incomplete.

These parts were just replaced in the summer when we had the "big" CEL issue, that GM ultimately paid nearly all of. I wonder if those are the same sensors, or if they will be changed to a new part number. I'd expect the sensors to remain the same and the calibration to change.

Soot buildup is usually from running too rich when cold - maybe this recal would be going the "right way" for fuel economy?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I see it. I'll definitely do it especially since it comes with a recalibration too so maybe that will help other emissions issues?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Yup, CARFAX notified me....
Manufacturer Safety recall issued 
Recall #2015594 
NOX POSITION 1 SENSOR REPLACEMENT 


But I'll pass until further knowledge is gained, or I have an issue (at 54K now with NO CELs seen yet). But all you suffering that plan on becoming part of the tune/deleters have a path now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting it's considered a "safety recall"


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ughhh well went in for warranty work for some trim on my CTD.... advisor says theres recall.. i know its lifetime don't do it now im sure you dont have the parts...ohh we have one lets go ahead..... f it go ahead but call parts department ake sure gm released them the parts.... later that day sorry we don't have it keep the impala loaner it arrives tomorrow... so today after work ill drive my new recalled CTd and post back up tomorrow am


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out for notification. I've had the NOX sensor replaced under warranty last year. I wonder if this recall will apply to vehicles that have had a NOX sensor already replaced.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I'll keep an eye out for notification. I've had the NOX sensor replaced under warranty last year. I wonder if this recall will apply to vehicles that have had a NOX sensor already replaced.


recall is a recall so should be covered either way. i can check your vin on global connect if you want


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Interesting it's considered a "safety recall"


Well, assuming that the NOX1 or O2 could cause the car to go into that lovely "XX Miles to Speed Limitation" mode, I would definitely consider that a safety issue.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

TypeNumberOriginal NbrDescriptionRelease DateStatusProduct Emission Recall 

Not safety recall


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> Interesting it's considered a "safety recall"


I think this would be classified as a "compliance" recall instead of a safety one. They can issue recalls for failure to comply with various federally-mandated regulations regarding the vehicle, such as emissions.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Interesting it's considered a "safety recall"





> I think this would be classified as a "compliance" recall instead of a safety one. They can issue recalls for failure to comply with various federally-mandated regulations regarding the vehicle, such as emissions.


look at my previous post response. it IS in fact a emissions recall


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Had mine done today, that is all


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

My car was in just 10 days ago and has already had an O2 sensor replaced and the firmware update. You will see more frequent regens with the firmware. Before the firmware update, I'd go 6-700 miles between regens. Now I am down to <100 miles per Regen with same driving, fuel and route. I think VW settlement is making everyone nervous.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> recall is a recall so should be covered either way. I can check your vin on global connect if you want


1g1p75sz5e7451516


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

can you re check it. the Vin did not recognize in the system


----------



## hbilow (Sep 17, 2016)

I just had mine in last week for recurring "DEF Poor Quality", they installed a new tune (didn't help, CEL again the next day), then replaced a NOX sensor. So far so good, I wonder if the tune & sensor I got are the new ones that go with this recall. I have an EDGE CTS display in the car that lets me watch Soot buildup & DPF status, so far (~400 miles) I see no difference from before. I usually run a little over a tank per regen.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> can you re check it. The vin did not recognize in the system


1g1p75sz5e7451516


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Required Field ActionsOpen Field Action Details are highlighted TypeNumberOriginal NbrDescriptionRelease DateStatusCustomer Satisfaction ProgramN15022415224SUNROOF GLASS BREAKING08/28/2015  Closed  Product Emission Recall150594015594NOx Position 1 Sensor Replacement06/22/2016 Open


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

You got recall bud


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> You got recall bud


Hey, I really appreciate you looking that up. I'll call my local dealer for an appointment.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

DslGate said:


> My car was in just 10 days ago and has already had an O2 sensor replaced and the firmware update. You will see more frequent regens with the firmware. Before the firmware update, I'd go 6-700 miles between regens. Now I am down to <100 miles per Regen with same driving, fuel and route. I think VW settlement is making everyone nervous.


Agreed. After the new flash My lifetime average is dropping(39.9 mpg down to 39.7 for 38k miles) and about every 3rd or 4th time I shut off the car I can hear a regen. Prior to the flash maybe every 10-15th shutdown. As long as it keeps all these **** sensors in check im fine with it. Funny thing is I got the new Flash because of a CEL stating Too Many Regens??? Horse crud emission equipment on mine, hopefully this recall will help.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> You got recall bud


Hey, I really appreciate you looking that up. I'll call my local dealer for an appointment.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

magnusson said:


> Agreed. After the new flash My lifetime average is dropping(39.9 mpg down to 39.7 for 38k miles) and about every 3rd or 4th time I shut off the car I can hear a regen. Prior to the flash maybe every 10-15th shutdown. As long as it keeps all these **** sensors in check im fine with it. Funny thing is I got the new Flash because of a CEL stating Too Many Regens??? *Horse crud emission equipment on mine, hopefully this recall will help*.


there's a remedy for that . Your avg will be in the 50s


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> Had mine done today, that is all


Hey Miltown,

What dealer are you using up there in MKE?
I'm getting sick of my two options down in Racine/Kenosha.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i got my cruze back for the recall yesterday... it seems to have way more in seart pulling power. not as laggy and unwilling to get up and go. now even at 60mph pulling to 90 is way way more fun and second gear pulls realy really fun


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Mine is at the dealership right now getting the recall done.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

My dealer told me about it this morning when I was getting another vehicle inspected.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

All of you that have had this done, thanks for the feedback. For others that get this done, please let the group know of it's effects on the vehicle (how it runs, mileage, and regen frequency). I don't see how mileage can go up if regens go to every 100 miles, where mine are currently every 900 miles. I agree with Diesel and am very hesitant having this done.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have not noticed anything different. No increased regens or lost mileage.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

ixei said:


> Hey Miltown,
> 
> What dealer are you using up there in MKE?
> I'm getting sick of my two options down in Racine/Kenosha.


I work for a dealer, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, now that I got the DEF quality poor message, i may change my tune about getting the recall done. Would be nice if it fixes my issue.

Have to deal with getting the body work done first though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Well, now that I got the DEF quality poor message, i may change my tune about getting the recall done. Would be nice if it fixes my issue.
> 
> Have to deal with getting the body work done first though.


This recall shouldn't relate to DEF, though?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have noticed that my mpg active is more optimistic now. use to be conservative.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

ixei said:


> Hey Miltown,
> 
> What dealer are you using up there in MKE?
> I'm getting sick of my two options down in Racine/Kenosha.


Hey guys, I'm local as well. I use Jeff over at Lynch in Kenosha and they are great. MUCH better at the Diesel Cruze than anyone else in the area. It was purchased from Castle Chevy North and I'm just now learning that they charged WAY more than they should have for previous work. 

Palmen GMC in Kenosha lost my business after taking 2 hours and 45 minutes to change the oil because they couldn't locate the filter ON THE CAR and then charged for a full size truck diesel oil change. 

Lynch has been great aside from a few issues in the past, but they have been fair with what they charge and are prompt. I just spoke to Jeff, and he has the part in stock and is willing to hold it as long as I'd like, and then offered to help fill out the reimbursement paperwork to get the deductible money back from when I had the work done a year ago. 

We'll see how it goes... The H02 was replaced in 2015 and when the 02 went bad this year, I pulled the record showing H02 replace and reflash only to realize they are different parts... now I can't find the record!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> This recall shouldn't relate to DEF, though?


I could be wrong, but I think the NOx sensors are what tell the computers whether or not the DEF is doing its job.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the NOx sensors are what tell the computers whether or not the DEF is doing its job.


Correct, but wouldn't it be the NOX 2 checking the level after NOX 1 measured it pre-SCR? 

Or is NOX 1 post-SCR?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the NOx sensors are what tell the computers whether or not the DEF is doing its job.


Looks like it...
DEF, WTF is going on? - Chevy and GMC Duramax Diesel Forum


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I may have them do the work and see if they'll give the old sensor as a backup. These things are expensive...


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I picked mine up today. After the recall, I don't notice any difference at all as far as drivability. Everything seems to be exactly the same as before I dropped it off. Which is good news.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I picked mine up today. After the recall, I don't notice any difference at all as far as drivability. Everything seems to be exactly the same as before I dropped it off. Which is good news.


hmm odd i feel more kick in the seat when i got mine back. i even gave it to my friend that doubted my CTD a few post ago and he asked hmm did you do a mild tune? it seems more willing and a bit peppier now. I do mean peps not faster lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting, curious to see how it continues to behave. If they tweaked the tune for the better, well then, I'm in.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> > I picked mine up today. After the recall, I don't notice any difference at all as far as drivability. Everything seems to be exactly the same as before I dropped it off. Which is good news.
> 
> 
> hmm odd i feel more kick in the seat when i got mine back. i even gave it to my friend that doubted my CTD a few post ago and he asked hmm did you do a mild tune? it seems more willing and a bit peppier now. I do mean peps not faster lol


Yeah I notice no difference at all lol. It may just be that it "seems" quicker just because you know it was reflashed. I'm not saying you don't feel any difference but I definitely don't. I highly doubt that they modified anything to increase performance, just tweaked stuff to maybe make it stop sooting up that front sensor that they replaced.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

justin13703 said:


> I picked mine up today. After the recall, I don't notice any difference at all as far as drivability. Everything seems to be exactly the same as before I dropped it off. Which is good news.


Mine has a LOT MORE regens after the firmware update.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> hmm odd i feel more kick in the seat when i got mine back. i even gave it to my friend that doubted my CTD a few post ago and he asked hmm did you do a mild tune? it seems more willing and a bit peppier now. I do mean peps not faster lol



Butt dyno,doesn't count


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> hmm odd i feel more kick in the seat when i got mine back. i even gave it to my friend that doubted my CTD a few post ago and he asked hmm did you do a mild tune? it seems more willing and a bit peppier now. I do mean peps not faster lol





justin13703 said:


> Yeah I notice no difference at all lol. It may just be that it "seems" quicker just because you know it was reflashed. I'm not saying you don't feel any difference but I definitely don't. I highly doubt that they modified anything to increase performance, just tweaked stuff to maybe make it stop sooting up that front sensor that they replaced.


Could have something to do with cleaning the O2 sensor, if that was done as part of the recall (which at least at one time, was listed as part of the procedure). I had probably 1/4" of soot built up on my NOX1 and O2 sensors before I cleaned them, and the engine was noticeably doggier than it once was. After cleaning, the car did feel like it regained some of its former power. I figure that the inaccurate data from the sooted O2 sensor could have been resulting in a decline in engine performance, and the cleaned sensor, now sending accurate data, might result in a feel of more power (which is really just the restoration of what it originally was before the soot buildup).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Butt dyno,doesn't count


that's why i say feels lol not is.



> Could have something to do with cleaning the O2 sensor, if that was done as part of the recall (which at least at one time, was listed as part of the procedure). I had probably 1/4" of soot built up on my NOX1 and O2 sensors before I cleaned them, and the engine was noticeably doggier than it once was. After cleaning, the car did feel like it regained some of its former power. I figure that the inaccurate data from the sooted O2 sensor could have been resulting in a decline in engine performance, and the cleaned sensor, now sending accurate data, might result in a feel of more power (which is really just the restoration of what it originally was before the soot buildup).


Makes sense. it feels more willing and peppy. i didnt even think it would. i have 1 month to see how mpg was hit


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm not sure I could tell any difference after the dealer replaced the sooty 02 sensor and reset the fuel trim (and/or "reprogrammed" the ecu).


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I don't believe this recall involves cleaning an o2 sensor. They're usually pretty specific in what they do both in the recall paperwork, and in the paperwork you get when you pick up your car. Neither of these mentioned anything about the o2 sensor. I guess it's possible that a dealer somewhere would do it, but my paperwork didn't say anything about it.

I haven't driven it a huge amount since the recall but I don't believe it's done a regen at all since I picked it up.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

They replace the NOX 1 Sensor, program the new calibration, reset fuel trim, and do a manual regeneration.

Mine feels peppier as well, first thing I noticed and that's with me being used to the tune. I haven't reinstalled it as of yet. Could be in my head for all I know.

I have noticed one regen since the recall, nothing drastic as some people are describing.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> Hey guys, I'm local as well. I use Jeff over at Lynch in Kenosha and they are great.


I actually bought my Cruze from Lynch.

I work for Griffin Chevy in service, if anyone needs anything let me know.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> I don't believe this recall involves cleaning an o2 sensor. They're usually pretty specific in what they do both in the recall paperwork, and in the paperwork you get when you pick up your car. Neither of these mentioned anything about the o2 sensor. I guess it's possible that a dealer somewhere would do it, but my paperwork didn't say anything about it.
> 
> I haven't driven it a huge amount since the recall but I don't believe it's done a regen at all since I picked it up.


The O2 sensor portion of the recall procedure was something I remember being mentioned in the old recall that got announced, then disappeared, before this one went out. That portion of the procedure could have been deleted in the new version of the recall. 

If it's not part of the procedure for this recall, I'd recommend doing it yourself afterward, because there's a good chance it's pretty well covered in soot if they're reporting problems with the NOX1 being covered in soot.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

I just got mine done Friday - went to lunch, then on the way back it did a regen. It started at 18g, and went all the way to 0, then about 2 minutes after it got to 0, it finally finished. It used to start at 21g and stopped at 3. No noticeable difference in pep or MPG yet. I know they did the sensor and did the reflash, but there was no mention on the notes about resetting the fuel trim. (Although, I had them do that myself about 2-3 weeks ago when it was in for the new tires.) I'll update this if I notice any other items that seem to have changed due to this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BrightParrot said:


> I just got mine done Friday - went to lunch, then on the way back it did a regen. It started at 18g, and went all the way to 0, then about 2 minutes after it got to 0, it finally finished. It used to start at 21g and stopped at 3. No noticeable difference in pep or MPG yet. I know they did the sensor and did the reflash, but there was no mention on the notes about resetting the fuel trim. (Although, I had them do that myself about 2-3 weeks ago when it was in for the new tires.) I'll update this if I notice any other items that seem to have changed due to this.


Your first regen will go down to 0 and then resume normal behavior. That has happened to me before. There ere some certain circumstances (unknown to me) which will cause it to do this on its own. I've always had mine start at 19 grams though. Interesting that different cars start the regen at a different threshold.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Went in today and got mine done. No change noticed. Dad said the sensor was pretty sooty.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> Went in today and got mine done. No change noticed. Dad said the sensor was pretty sooty.


How many miles do you have and just curious what type of driving you do? Highway vs City....


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> Went in today and got mine done. No change noticed. Dad said the sensor was pretty sooty.


I cleaned my NOX1 and O2 sensors about a week before the recall came out, because I was getting a P0133 code for the O2 sensor. Both sensors had almost 1/4" of soot built up on the upstream side of the sensor.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I got my letter from GM. I'll be setting up an appointment to get it taken care of.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> How many miles do you have and just curious what type of driving you do? Highway vs City....


12,500mi. Heavy suburban/city type diving, but I do try to take it on the highway often.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

BrightParrot said:


> I just got mine done Friday - went to lunch, then on the way back it did a regen. It started at 18g, and went all the way to 0, then about 2 minutes after it got to 0, it finally finished. It used to start at 21g and stopped at 3. No noticeable difference in pep or MPG yet. I know they did the sensor and did the reflash, but there was no mention on the notes about resetting the fuel trim. (Although, I had them do that myself about 2-3 weeks ago when it was in for the new tires.) I'll update this if I notice any other items that seem to have changed due to this.



When end you first have a manual regen done, it'll go down to 0 on your scangauge a couple of times and then only as low as 2-3 after that. It should go as high as 23-24 before starting regen again. 





** twin Stir-O segged with RDR off and 2/5/8 on, nothing better than it on Ka band. Aka, V1 slayer**


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> When end you first have a manual regen done, it'll go down to 0 on your scangauge a couple of times and then only as low as 2-3 after that. It should go as high as 23-24 before starting regen again.


Mine always starts at 19. I've never been able to figure out why mine is different from most other people's.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours is going in for an oil change next Friday (It'll be at 0% for a few days, oh well), and they'll be doing the recall at the same time, so we'll get a loaner. Hopefully a new Cruze.

Would like them to replace NOx#2, as well, since the CEL comes and goes for it (I'm guessing the CEL is for NOx#2) - and they didn't replace it last time (just cleared the code and it didn't come back). That would be a warranty to that repair, I believe - especially since the amount we paid was for the DEF Reservoir, NOx#1, NOx#2 and the O2.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my letter today.

Dealer sent $25 discount for any service. Oil is down to 30%. 

Looks like oil change and recall before years end.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

smkn600ctd said:


> Dealer sent $25 discount for any service..


I got one of these too. Dropping off next week to see what they find.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Mine is at the dealer now, will pick up later this afternoon.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Had the recall done today...only drove it about 20 miles so far but I don't notice any difference in the way the car drives and the mileage seems the same as before.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Picked my car up last night. I think the car runs better, 2nd gear feels a little punchier. Fuel mileage seems to be the same. Dealer washed and vacuumed my car, so extra credit points for that.

Additionally, they appear to have someone familiar with the CTD on staff. My oil life monitor is down to 15%, service advisor called me to let me know the crankcase was overfilled by 1/2 to 1 quart of oil and that can cause problems with the new NOx sensor. I was the last one that that changed the oil and I was very careful not to overfill. I bought Mobil1 ESP, which is sold in 1 liter bottles. Manual states 4.5L of oil. Since the the Mobil1 Liter bottles are clearly marked in ML, it is very easy to put the correct amount of oil in. Dipstick looked fine to me. Can't blame them for trying to sell some more service.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Had mine done engine is back to full health, mileage was slipping and the exhaust reeked of DEF now its all good, mileage improved by about 1 lph/kms and way more power. Hopefully it will hold this time!!!
Thank You GM!!


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

My car threw a P11DC on the way home tonight. Not happy.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Okay..... So I dropped mine off last Wed for the recall work. Got a 2017 Cruze loaner (not as nice as mine, though a bit roomier) and it was ready for pickup that afternoon. No changes or issues noticeable. Thursday afternoon it throws a CEL and I take it in Fri morning and get another loaner after they say NOX Pos 2 failed. Free replacement though I am out of warranty 54K. Pick up car Mon morning (liked the Malibu very much thank you). Tue evening it throws another code and I'm at the dealership at opening this morning. Mechanic converses with GM engineers and they decide to replace the EGR valve (again, forgot it was done in Feb). So today I am driving a 2017 Traverse with 350 miles on it and will get a free oil change since I'm down to 7%. Who knows, may have a new emission system by Christmas.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Got the same as yours, NOX Pos 2 is done. I'm at 46k miles, still under warranty?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

opblood:Since these CELs happened immediately following the Factory Emission Recall Repair and can be directly tied to the repair, yes. I have a solid dealership I deal with, and..... I'm pretty pushy .


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

sailurman said:


> Okay..... So I dropped mine off last Wed for the recall work. Got a 2017 Cruze loaner (not as nice as mine, though a bit roomier) and it was ready for pickup that afternoon. No changes or issues noticeable. Thursday afternoon it throws a CEL and I take it in Fri morning and get another loaner after they say NOX Pos 2 failed. Free replacement though I am out of warranty 54K. Pick up car Mon morning (liked the Malibu very much thank you). Tue evening it throws another code and I'm at the dealership at opening this morning. Mechanic converses with GM engineers and they decide to replace the EGR valve (again, forgot it was done in Feb). So today I am driving a 2017 Traverse with 350 miles on it and will get a free oil change since I'm down to 7%. Who knows, may have a new emission system by Christmas.


Trying to decide if I should take my 15 ctd in with 20k miles, I have had zero issues so far, your experience doesn't make me excited about going in for recall work


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Picked my car up last night. I think the car runs better, 2nd gear feels a little punchier. Fuel mileage seems to be the same. Dealer washed and vacuumed my car, so extra credit points for that.
> 
> Additionally, they appear to have someone familiar with the CTD on staff. My oil life monitor is down to 15%, service advisor called me to let me know the crankcase was overfilled by 1/2 to 1 quart of oil and that can cause problems with the new NOx sensor. I was the last one that that changed the oil and I was very careful not to overfill. I bought Mobil1 ESP, which is sold in 1 liter bottles. Manual states 4.5L of oil. Since the the Mobil1 Liter bottles are clearly marked in ML, it is very easy to put the correct amount of oil in. Dipstick looked fine to me. Can't blame them for trying to sell some more service.


I've found that 4.25-4.5 quarts work best for an oil change. 4.5L (4.75 quarts) will definitely overfill. I think the issue is that not all of it gets drained out during a change.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

diesel said:


> I've found that 4.25-4.5 quarts work best for an oil change. 4.5L (4.75 quarts) will definitely overfill. I think the issue is that not all of it gets drained out during a change.


Will be doing oil change this weekend. Will fill to 4.25 and go from there. Rock Auto has the downstream NOx sensor for $192.00. Will get that next payday....

Does anybody know if I replace the sensor, does anything else have to be done? Will the computer see that it is getting a proper reading and turn off the CEL? Can I pull the existing sensor and clean it? Hit with some MAF sensor cleaner maybe? Or just hit it with carb & choke cleaner, can't get any broker I suppose...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You could just leave it. It'll throw a CEL, but won't put the car in limp mode.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Got the same as yours, NOX Pos 2 is done. I'm at 46k miles, still under warranty?


I would ask the dealer to fix it on their dime. It thru the code right after they did the recall work.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Dropped ours off yesterday after work. Starting to like that, because we get a free loaner - and their service department is closed Saturday, so we get it the whole weekend.

Was hoping for a new Cruze, but this is even better - 2017 Volt Premier.


































I drove it to and from Flint last night, and around Flint while I was up there - I love this thing. The regen-on-demand is absolutely incredible to drive with.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Dropped ours off yesterday after work. Starting to like that, because we get a free loaner - and their service department is closed Saturday, so we get it the whole weekend.
> 
> Was hoping for a new Cruze, but this is even better - 2017 Volt Premier.
> 
> ...


We just switched our rentals out to a Volt Premier. Reason being: get people more familiar with them. Good to hear you like it, maybe we'll sell ours quick haha

I'm really looking into the Malibu Hybrid. Uses similar tech the Volt does, gets 46 MPG combined, and the 0-60 is 7.5 seconds.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

sailurman said:


> Okay..... So I dropped mine off last Wed for the recall work. Got a 2017 Cruze loaner (not as nice as mine, though a bit roomier) and it was ready for pickup that afternoon. No changes or issues noticeable. Thursday afternoon it throws a CEL and I take it in Fri morning and get another loaner after they say NOX Pos 2 failed. Free replacement though I am out of warranty 54K. Pick up car Mon morning (liked the Malibu very much thank you). Tue evening it throws another code and I'm at the dealership at opening this morning. Mechanic converses with GM engineers and they decide to replace the EGR valve (again, forgot it was done in Feb). So today I am driving a 2017 Traverse with 350 miles on it and will get a free oil change since I'm down to 7%. Who knows, may have a new emission system by Christmas.


Are You now considering a full delete?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

magnusson said:


> sailurman said:
> 
> 
> > Okay..... So I dropped mine off last Wed for the recall work. Got a 2017 Cruze loaner (not as nice as mine, though a bit roomier) and it was ready for pickup that afternoon. No changes or issues noticeable. Thursday afternoon it throws a CEL and I take it in Fri morning and get another loaner after they say NOX Pos 2 failed. Free replacement though I am out of warranty 54K. Pick up car Mon morning (liked the Malibu very much thank you). Tue evening it throws another code and I'm at the dealership at opening this morning. Mechanic converses with GM engineers and they decide to replace the EGR valve (again, forgot it was done in Feb). So today I am driving a 2017 Traverse with 350 miles on it and will get a free oil change since I'm down to 7%. Who knows, may have a new emission system by Christmas.
> ...


Absolutely not.
My dealership took care of business. Troubleshot and repaired according to findings. First a failed POS2 NOX. And then the EGR which was sticking open. I also received a free tank of gas (they needed before their 50 road test), and also. Free LOF plus fluid top off (including DEF). Nothing wrong with these cars except bad service and uninformed operators.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

sparkman said:


> We just switched our rentals out to a Volt Premier. Reason being: get people more familiar with them. Good to hear you like it, maybe we'll sell ours quick haha
> 
> I'm really looking into the Malibu Hybrid. Uses similar tech the Volt does, gets 46 MPG combined, and the 0-60 is 7.5 seconds.


Yep, it's been fantastic. I put about 100 miles on it on Friday night/Saturday "morning" (3AM haha). 

My buddy just got one for his DD (to relieve his 200k mile '04 GTO of DD - including winter - duties, finally), so he's been telling me the ins and outs. He was between a FiST and a '17 V6 1LE - and came home with a Volt. He loves it. 

Love the regen-braking. I generally leave it in L any time I'm not on the freeway.

There's a serious consideration factor on this car - with the 50+ mile range, I can make it to and from work, every day, without using fuel. 2nd-gen CTD would be great...but then again, so would this...

As far as the Malibu Hybrid goes, we had a Malibu loaner in the summer, and that car was great - and the Hybrid is one of the top mid-size hybrids. Executed very well, and actually gets something close to its EPA ratings.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sailurman said:


> Nothing wrong with these cars except bad service and uninformed operators.


so how did i cause my CELs?


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

boraz said:


> sailurman said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with these cars except bad service and uninformed operators.
> ...


Because you drive the car. So everything that fails is due to you doing something wrong. If you would just not drive it, nothing would have ever gone wrong with it. There's no possible way that the emissions system is faulty. Everything is your fault, because you drove the car. Lol.

This is seriously the way some people think.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Have you messed with the pedal on the left side of the steering wheel? That activates a Regen brake as well.

I had to present the Volt at an event for my dealer in front of a hundred or so people. They don't think anything of it until I show them how neat the car really is. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Have you messed with the pedal on the left side of the steering wheel? That activates a Regen brake as well.
> 
> I had to present the Volt at an event for my dealer in front of a hundred or so people. They don't think anything of it until I show them how neat the car really is.


Yup, that's how I had my wife ease into using the regen braking. After she got used to how that worked, she drove around in L. 

It might be a placebo effect, but it seems that pulling the paddle, in L, slows the car down faster.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

justin13703 said:


> Because you drive the car. So everything that fails is due to you doing something wrong. If you would just not drive it, nothing would have ever gone wrong with it. There's no possible way that the emissions system is faulty. Everything is your fault, because you drove the car. Lol.
> 
> This is seriously the way some people think.



How many operators don't bother observing and following the required DEXOS2 oil? You throw just regular oil in and it'll ash up in a heartbeat! This isn't your old school diesel that can be used and abused. Are there some emission issues with the vehicle? Yes! Is GM addressing them? Again, Yes. Do people drive their CTD to the market and back without allowing proper regen cycles? YES YES YES!!! Is/Was the CTD a brand new vehicle 2 years ago? Yes Yes Yes. Did people expect it to run with no issues? Yes yes yes!!! It ain't no Chevy 350 engine as folks are quickly learning. How many folks have run their DEF tanks dry and then cry when issues started then??? ALOT!!!
I've got 56K on mine and have not sunk a dime into it other than normal maintenance. Why? Because I don't go in screaming like some freaking idiot screaming about Hillary that ended up not even voting! I go to my dealership and they fix them for me, no charge (and yes I'm out of warranty now). I even purchased an extended warranty from USAA but have not had to use it. 
And yes, I do believe the things I say. They are also MY opinions which I choose to share. If you disagree, fine with me. Again, I'm sharing my opinion.
I find some of these threads very entertaining to read as I have now purchased 6 brand new vehicles in a row over the years and NEVER seen all of these issues. You drive it like you paid for it. You maintain it as recommended. You create a high quality with your service department (they need to be your friend, not your enemy). I always respond to mailed or emailed surveys and also provide 5 star Yelps (yes, they are read and appreciated as I was thanked by the Service Manager Friday for my efforts). Did I mentions all my repairs were free, plus a free wash, free Lube/Oil/Filter, AND a FREE Tank of Gas. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

justin13703 said:


> Because you drive the car. So everything that fails is due to you doing something wrong. If you would just not drive it, nothing would have ever gone wrong with it. There's no possible way that the emissions system is faulty. Everything is your fault, because you drove the car. Lol.
> 
> This is seriously the way some people think.


I barely drive my car (12,500mi in 1 and 1/2 years) and I still have had a handful of emissions issues...... With 3 family members who work for GM in my household......


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yup, that's how I had my wife ease into using the regen braking. After she got used to how that worked, she drove around in L.
> 
> It might be a placebo effect, but it seems that pulling the paddle, in L, slows the car down faster.


Pulling the paddle will slow the car down faster. Its called Regen on Demand.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Dropped ours off yesterday after work. Starting to like that, because we get a free loaner - and their service department is closed Saturday, so we get it the whole weekend.
> 
> Was hoping for a new Cruze, but this is even better - 2017 Volt Premier.
> 
> ...


I love Volts, thats what I was shopping for when I ended up with the Diesel Cruze, the Volt was out of my price range.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> I barely drive my car (12,500mi in 1 and 1/2 years) and I still have had a handful of emissions issues...... With 3 family members who work for GM in my household......


That's one of the things I'm alluding to Dan. These cars are meant to be driven. They don't like a bunch of short trips. In my opinion


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

sailurman said:


> How many operators don't bother observing and following the required DEXOS2 oil? You throw just regular oil in and it'll ash up in a heartbeat! This isn't your old school diesel that can be used and abused. Are there some emission issues with the vehicle? Yes! Is GM addressing them? Again, Yes. Do people drive their CTD to the market and back without allowing proper regen cycles? YES YES YES!!! Is/Was the CTD a brand new vehicle 2 years ago? Yes Yes Yes. Did people expect it to run with no issues? Yes yes yes!!! It ain't no Chevy 350 engine as folks are quickly learning. How many folks have run their DEF tanks dry and then cry when issues started then??? ALOT!!!
> I've got 56K on mine and have not sunk a dime into it other than normal maintenance. Why? Because I don't go in screaming like some freaking idiot screaming about Hillary that ended up not even voting! I go to my dealership and they fix them for me, no charge (and yes I'm out of warranty now). I even purchased an extended warranty from USAA but have not had to use it.
> And yes, I do believe the things I say. They are also MY opinions which I choose to share. If you disagree, fine with me. Again, I'm sharing my opinion.
> I find some of these threads very entertaining to read as I have now purchased 6 brand new vehicles in a row over the years and NEVER seen all of these issues. You drive it like you paid for it. You maintain it as recommended. You create a high quality with your service department (they need to be your friend, not your enemy). I always respond to mailed or emailed surveys and also provide 5 star Yelps (yes, they are read and appreciated as I was thanked by the Service Manager Friday for my efforts). Did I mentions all my repairs were free, plus a free wash, free Lube/Oil/Filter, AND a FREE Tank of Gas.
> Good Luck!!!


Times my car has seen non dexos 2 oil: 0

Times in 2 years the car has been on short trips without coming up to temp: Maybe 2

Times my car has been "used and abused": 0

Times I've ran my Def tank dry: 0

Times my car has been to the dealership for emissions related issues: At least 4 in 35k miles.

You literally said a few posts ago that there is nothing wrong with the car and that the problem is with the operators. Then you reply back saying that it's a new car and we should have expected to have problems. 

And yeah, I do expect a new car that I paid over 20k for to run without issues. I guess I'm just picky though. 

I love my car and won't be getting rid of it any time soon. But to blame the common issues it has with the emissions system on the operators, when the operators have done nothing wrong, seems pretty ignorant.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sailurman said:


> Nothing wrong with these cars except bad service and uninformed operators.





boraz said:


> so how did i cause my CELs?





sailurman said:


> How many operators don't bother observing and following the required DEXOS2 oil?


 dexos 2 oil isnt required



sailurman said:


> Are there some emission issues with the vehicle? Yes! Is GM addressing them? Again, Yes.


but you said only bad service and uninformed operators????



sailurman said:


> Do people drive their CTD to the market and back without allowing proper regen cycles? YES YES YES!!!


 i dont, click my fuelly...3/4s of the miles is highway.



sailurman said:


> Is/Was the CTD a brand new vehicle 2 years ago? Yes Yes Yes. Did people expect it to run with no issues? Yes yes yes!!!


no, my first posts 3yrs ago were that the emissions would be the weak link of the car.....lookee, im right.



sailurman said:


> How many folks have run their DEF tanks dry and then cry when issues started then??? ALOT!!!


not this guy.


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

sailurman said:


> That's one of the things I'm alluding to Dan. These cars are meant to be driven. They don't like a bunch of short trips. In my opinion


My wife drives less than Dan does... about 6K miles the first year. We'll see how it goes... all good so far.
Recall gets done next week, along with a sunroof recall.
Got the warranty letter yesterday. Nice to see that.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone who says the problems with the CTD is bad service and uninformed drivers is without question...a moron. 

I have personally changed my oil and filter every time. ESP Dexos 2 at $9/qt. Never a dealer. 

I have personally filled up my DEF. Never the dealer.

I drive 30 miles one way to work...with sometimes only one stop sign to even wait for.

Very few short trips.

4 separate emission sensor problems since new. First one with 65 miles on the car. The last go round being a DEF heater, DEF tank, a forced regen, NOx sensor (GM recall)...here I sit.

Tell me what I did wrong Diesel Dick?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

sailurman said:


> That's one of the things I'm alluding to Dan. These cars are meant to be driven. They don't like a bunch of short trips. In my opinion


Any modern car should be designed to be driven anyway the driver feels like or needs to drive it. No matter the power train. But, I'm not going to say everything you said is untrue, just that I am quite the opposite of your assumption.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

My CTD is currently in for the NoX recall and the negative battery cable service bulletin. They did the work, then went to start her up and it sputtered and died. Turned out the EGR valve had to be replaced too. Now it actually runs and they are just waiting on a new wheel to come in - one of mine cracked without hitting a pothole or anything. New wheel on these cars runs about $400 from the dealer fyi but you can find them cheaper online. People definitely look at you funny when you are getting your car towed to the dealer for a flat tire - but at least chevy roadside assistance is free

This just adds to the long list of issues I've had with this car. Most of which are covered under warranty but I continue to pay for a car that I cannot drive. This past year I have been at the dealer at least once per month with some sort of issue
DEF heater and tank failed
Water pump failed
Nox sensor recall - and the EGR valve
negative battery cable service bulletin
Cracked wheel

On top of those issues, this car eats batteries like candy. First 6 months I got a battery replaced. Then every year after that. When I eventually pick up my car from the dealer, I will have to take it straight to NTB to get the battery replaced. Of course it will be free on the battery warranty but this will be the 4th battery to go into this car. 

This car has 95000 miles on it. I drive 30 min. highway to work and back every day. No issues with getting regens done


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Let's see here I have owned this vehicle for less than 2 years with less than 48k Klm on it I have had 3 manual Regens performed 1 other manual regen performed with the latest recall so 4 in total. Since the recall being performed exactly 1 week later CEL on back to the dealer NOx sensor replaced again. Another week later CEL on again bringing it in Tuesday for that. Also received a letter from GM advising vehicle is part of a special coverage program 16018 extending coverage for specific CEL (see attached). The vehicle has major issues with the emission system and that's probably why VW isn't coming back out with them. Unless the operator puts gas in the tank or something other than DEF in the reservoir, someone saying that these are operator errors is a moron. I always use Dexos2 oil and they have all been preformed at the dealer. As well as far as Dexos2 goes the only reason some oil companies haven't got that accreditation is because they don't want to pay GM for the licensing to put it on there bottle. If a vehicle cannot be driven for short trips or driven in a specific manor it's the responsibility of the manufacturer to properly inform and provide training to the purchaser prior to purchasing the vehicle. I bought a Mazda rx8 and it has a rotary wankle engine in it. I was advised that this vehicle burns oil naturally 1/2 quart per fill. As well I was told short trips without warming up the engine fully will result in flooding of the engine and a no start condition. I was advised of all this prior to purchasing. I was told nothing prior to buying the Cruze other than you will need to add DEF and use Deisel fuel. Yes I expected some hiccups being first year production run but I also would have expected GM to come to the plate and not to actually send TSB's advising to charge the customer for manual regen that says it's a maintenance item? Last time I checked a CEL is not a maintenance reminder light. If the depreciation value wasn't so bad on this vehicle I would have unloaded it by now. Thankfully I still have waranty for another year and if I can't unload it then I will have to buy an extended waranty as I'm not going to be making payments and repairs simoltaneously.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Cursed said:


> Let's see here I have owned this vehicle for less than 2 years with less than 48k Klm on it I have had 3 manual Regens performed 1 other manual regen performed with the latest recall so 4 in total. Since the recall being performed exactly 1 week later CEL on back to the dealer NOx sensor replaced again. Another week later CEL on again bringing it in Tuesday for that. Also received a letter from GM advising vehicle is part of a special coverage program 16018 extending coverage for specific CEL (see attached). The vehicle has major issues with the emission system and that's probably why VW isn't coming back out with them. Unless the operator puts gas in the tank or something other than DEF in the reservoir, someone saying that these are operator errors is a moron. I always use Dexos2 oil and they have all been preformed at the dealer. As well as far as Dexos2 goes the only reason some oil companies haven't got that accreditation is because they don't want to pay GM for the licensing to put it on there bottle. If a vehicle cannot be driven for short trips or driven in a specific manor it's the responsibility of the manufacturer to properly inform and provide training to the purchaser prior to purchasing the vehicle. I bought a Mazda rx8 and it has a rotary wankle engine in it. I was advised that this vehicle burns oil naturally 1/2 quart per fill. As well I was told short trips without warming up the engine fully will result in flooding of the engine and a no start condition. I was advised of all this prior to purchasing. I was told nothing prior to buying the Cruze other than you will need to add DEF and use Deisel fuel. Yes I expected some hiccups being first year production run but I also would have expected GM to come to the plate and not to actually send TSB's advising to charge the customer for manual regen that says it's a maintenance item? Last time I checked a CEL is not a maintenance reminder light. If the depreciation value wasn't so bad on this vehicle I would have unloaded it by now. Thankfully I still have waranty for another year and if I can't unload it then I will have to buy an extended waranty as I'm not going to be making payments and repairs simoltaneously.


Chances are that an extended warranty will be third party. If that is the case, I strongly recommend you do not buy one. The third party warranties are garbage and the dealerships/gm can do nothing to help you in the case of denied claims because third party is a seperate company from gm. Those third party warranty companies will find any way out of denying a repair that they don't want to pay for. 

When your warranty is up I would strongly recommend that you at least look into just deleting the car. A third party warranty will probably be close to if not more than the cost of a delete, and once that garbage emissions system is out of the way, these cars seem to be pretty much bulletproof. And it will be a **** of a lot more fun to drive.

Just be prepared to be crucified by some members on here if you do it, and guilt tripped about the environment blah blah blah. Because apparently it was your fault for all those emission failures. Lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Let's see here I have owned this vehicle for less than 2 years with less than 48k Klm on it I have had 3 manual Regens performed 1 other manual regen performed with the latest recall so 4 in total.


I can offer this as to why you likely had manual regens:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html

As for the rest of the issues, I am sorry to hear you've had that experience. A few people on here unfortunately have more problems with their cars than others and I hope yours settles down.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I can offer this as to why you likely had manual regens:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html
> 
> As for the rest of the issues, I am sorry to hear you've had that experience. A few people on here unfortunately have more problems with their cars than others and I hope yours settles down.


Is your diesel about ready to be back on the road? Did you get your transmission plug issue figured out? Sorry if you posted on another thread.

Oh, you didnt give your Honda a nick name? Maybe a short term deal I guess. Smiles.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

If I buy a waranty and keep the car it will be prior to the factory warranty expiring that way I can buy a factory waranty. If problems persist than I just might go with the delete option. Not the route I want to take, but perhaps the route I will have to take.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is your diesel about ready to be back on the road? Did you get your transmission plug issue figured out? Sorry if you posted on another thread.
> 
> Oh, you didnt give your Honda a nick name? Maybe a short term deal I guess. Smiles.


Yes, finally named the Honda "Gordon"! lol

I'm going to update the other threads since there's a few things going on.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

So I had mine done on the 15th and it wasn't to long before the mileage really went into the Turdlet. I have only driven 350 kms and I am almost at 1/2 a tank. Im going to try and reset my FTs and see how it goes. I have not seen one regen yet. It seems to be running really really rich now.
I am going to look at all the sensors, make sure they are tight.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had my emissions warranty work done for a little over two weeks now (new Nox sensor, ECM reprogram, etc.). I have noticed a slight, if any, drop in MPG. That could just be winter blend diesel coming to the pumps now though. Also, I don't feel like the car performs any differently than it did before. The only thing I have noticed (and I love it) is that my regens are few and far between now. I've got about 700 miles on the reprogram and have yet to have a regen (aside from the dealer induced once that was part of the procedure). Before I would have had at least 3, maybe even 4 at that mileage. So far I'm happy. I'm actually quite surprised by all the varying responses from everyone. Personally I would recommend everyone with a CTD go get this work done; problems or not.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm afraid to have any emission work done on mine . 108,000 miles and no issues so far.. I'm thinking my 90% highway driving might have something to do with it


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

98% Highway Driving(195 mile round trip commute, only 3 stop lights) and Ive had 5 CEL's now in 37500 miles. I did the warranty work yesterday and today only 125 miles later the MIL lights on. I drive her hard (rarely below 80mph) and still have nothing but problems. It has NOTHING to do with driving in the city VS freeway. Seems to be random luck to not have a lemon.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> 98% Highway Driving(195 mile round trip commute, only 3 stop lights) and Ive had 5 CEL's now in 37500 miles. I did the warranty work yesterday and today only 125 miles later the MIL lights on. I drive her hard (rarely below 80mph) and still have nothing but problems. It has NOTHING to do with driving in the city VS freeway. Seems to be random luck to not have a lemon.


That unfortunately does seem like the case. Some people seem to have gotten more troublesome cars, and often that is exacerbated by poor dealership service departments.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, everyone for sharing their experiences with the recall. I'm still on the fence. I'm sitting at almost 47K miles, and haven't had a CEL. (Well, actually, I had one come on when I was buying this with 100 miles on it. They had to replaced the PCM). I'm also not to crazy about having a manual regen done, especially if it doesn't need it. This is a great place to get info!


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

My car ended up being in the shop for a month for an EGT and stripped bung. A few weeks later I got another CEL for another EGT sensor. I flat out ignored it and drove it hard. That tank was only 41mpg vs the 48-50 i usually got. Did it for a few weeks and the CEL went off. Checked it with my phone and DashCommand. Stored as permanent but wasn't pending. A couple weeks went by and it dropped off the permanent list. 

Driving hard isn't high speed. Theres relatively low EGTs at speed. Especially with the VNT turbo, it can optimize the engine output. Driving hard is WOT, several times a day, hitting 3500+ rpm. That works the engine and provides a high EGT and a closed EGR. I think a lot of the issues we are seeing is akin to MK4 TDIs with EGR.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't typically hit the 3500 RPM mark, but with my pull over the continental divide every day, I typically see EGT over 950 degrees (and as high as 1050 - monitored post turbo). Might be enough to keep the soot burned off the sensors.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Cruzator said:


> Thanks, everyone for sharing their experiences with the recall. I'm still on the fence. I'm sitting at almost 47K miles, and haven't had a CEL. (Well, actually, I had one come on when I was buying this with 100 miles on it. They had to replaced the PCM). I'm also not to crazy about having a manual regen done, especially if it doesn't need it. This is a great place to get info!


I do not believe the repair instructions instruct the tech to perform a manual regen. It is very hard to understand if it has to be done or not. My father did not perform it when he did the recall in my car.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, I got my car back Thursday and today, that's right CEL on again 4th time since getting the recall performed and I'm sure it's once again the NOX sensor. It's been 5 weeks since getting this recall done and nothing but problems. This is by far the worst vehicle that I have ever owned. I wish I had bought the VW, at least they would have been buying it back from me now and I would have been putting some money in my pocket.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

My dealer did not do a forced Regen either when I had my NOx recall done. They said it wasn't called for.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine did the forced regen. It said right on my recall letter that this would be performed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Unless it wasn't listed on the work sheet, they didn't do one on ours.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I could also tell because my Scangauge showed 2 grams soot (dealership drove 50 miles to get the DEF light to go off - that's why not 0)


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> I do not believe the repair instructions instruct the tech to perform a manual regen.


States on the recall instructions to do a manual regen. For reference I've put on 1,000 miles so far without any hiccups since the recall.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Well car went in today for the 4th CEL since performing the recall. Today they replace the NOX sensor again for the 3rd time. I told them to look at the EGR valve but I doubt they did I'm sure I'll be back next week for the 5th CEL light.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Cursed said:


> Well car went in today for the 4th CEL since performing the recall. Today they replace the NOX sensor again for the 3rd time. I told them to look at the EGR valve but I doubt they did I'm sure I'll be back next week for the 5th CEL light.


They are test driving my car now. Hopefully will be getting it back tonight. If they don't do anything to the EGR valve and I get another CEL within a day or two, I'm taking the EGR valve out and giving it a good cleaning and put it back. If that does anything I'll post it. But, I'm holding out hope the dealer has it worked out this time.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Just got home from picking the car up. This what the work order says:

P11D-00 set current. Verified all circuits for NOX 2 sensor. Attached diagnostic sheets to repair order. Diagnostics led to replacement of NOX sensor position 2. Verified induction system again while moving PCV hose. Found intake boot leaking at PCV hose connection. Intake boot needed installed redesigned intake boot. Verified operation of all systems. Test drove for 140 miles and checked DTC's after repair. Verified operation of NOX sensors. No DTC's after repair. O.L.H. run for additional diagnostics on NOX sensors system. Test Drives, and smoke testing/pressure testing intake system.

Parts Replaced:
10304957 Clamp 8.846 CC20
23287054 Duct 3.407N

Dealer drove it for 150, I drove it for another 35, so far so good. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Morning update.... CEL back on within 10 miles of driving this morning. Back to the dealer. Trying to get a loaner this time around.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Morning update.... CEL back on within 10 miles of driving this morning. Back to the dealer. Trying to get a loaner this time around.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


Doesn't surprise me. I am beginning to think there's a bug in the new programming.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> States on the recall instructions to do a manual regen. For reference I've put on 1,000 miles so far without any hiccups since the recall.


No, it does not.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> No, it does not.


Yes it does...


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> Yes it does...
> 
> View attachment 212706



That's what my letters says....but I just checked my recall on the GM site and got this
*GM Recall #:*
1505940


*NHTSA #*




*Date Issued:*
Oct 24, 2016

*Recall Title:*
NOx Position 1 Sensor Replacement
*Recall Description:*
General Motors has decided to conduct a Voluntary Emission Recall involving certain 2014 and 2015 model year Chevrolet Cruze model vehicles equipped with a 2.0L (RPO LUZ) diesel engine. On some vehicles, depending on driving habits, soot may build up on the engine’s NOx position 1 sensor and / or oxygen sensor, causing the vehicle Check Engine Indicator to illuminate.
*Safety Risk Description:*
*Repair Description:*
Dealers are to replace the NOx position 1 sensor and reprogram the engine control module with a modified calibration.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

mkohan said:


> That's what my letters says....but I just checked my recall on the GM site and got this


The picture I posted is the actual service bulletin from GM for technicians.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

It looks like my dealer started the regen, but did not complete it. When I got the car back, my scangauge read 17. It was at 21 when I pulled into the shop. When I left the shop after work was completed, it immediately resumed the regen. Took it all the way down to 0 and now my regens have been few and far between.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I was pretty sure my letter said they would do a manual regen. Just got another letter today from GM. Extended coverage on the DEF heater. I didn't read it real close. I think 10 years 120K miles.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

My dealer did the manual regen when they did the recall service. 

Car is back at the dealer. The dealer gave me a loaner last night, a brand new 2017 Cruze LT. Had 2 Miles on the odometer when I got it.

I was looking at the service history last night, the car is on its third set of NOX sensors. GM is involved in the troubleshooting now. This time around I hope they take a look at the EGR.


----------

